# LUXMAN R-1030 no sound signal



## davlaf (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a Luxman R-1030 since 3 years and it stopped giving signal to my speakers or headphones last week. Radio, aux or phono there is nothing getting out from that. I looked inside and the lamp tubes are all ok. Does someone knows what is going on?!

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I read online that there is a fuse holder for this. Can you check and see if the fuse is good?


----------



## davlaf (Jun 6, 2013)

I looked inside, i looked in the manual. Where can be this fuse holder? I looked at all the fuses I could see and they all seemed ok. Can you tell me?
Here's a link to the manual : 
http://www.hilberink.nl/codehans/luxman48.htm

i also put the photo of the inside in attached file


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

davlaf said:


> I looked inside, i looked in the manual. Where can be this fuse holder? I looked at all the fuses I could see and they all seemed ok. Can you tell me?
> Here's a link to the manual :
> http://www.hilberink.nl/codehans/luxman48.htm
> 
> i also put the photo of the inside in attached file


Wow! What a great job of providing information. Good picture. The link was helpful too (with schematics). :up:

Did you check all the fuses with a meter?

You could check the power supply. Also, this unit has a power selector. Make sure it's on the right voltage and possibly verify (with a meter) that the selector is working OK.


----------

